
Apple in talks to acquire Australian startup Sonder (2016) - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/13/apple-in-talks-to-acquire-australian-startup-quest-magic-keyboard-reports-tim-cook-sonder
======
bootload
_" The Reddit user said the chief differences between the Apple prototype and
that shown in the Sonder clip was all the keys had a screen and lighting
panel, and the display updated instantly with no slow transition from black to
white. As a design-for-testing model not due to be released before 2018, the
design was far from confirmed but the Reddit user seemed optimistic about the
early unit. “It’s really a solid indication of the future of input
technology,”"_

Hadn't seen this, though it was submitted five months ago. Makes the rMBP
menu-bar look like a joke.

